# Time hasnt changed on site



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

I have just noticed that the time hasnt gone forward on ff. Not that is bothers me, its was just an observation


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for spotting this - you may have noticed its now fixed TYVM x x


----------

